# Wow, this sux. R.I.P. Dennis Ritchie.



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

http://mthruf.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/job-fails-ritchie-didnt-wear-enough-turtlenecks.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Ritchie


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jobs is way overrated. I didn't know who Ritchie was either, but that's not surprising. I doubt anyone outside of the comp sci field knows who Knuth is.


----------

